# Gps does not lock



## androidcrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

I just installed the gummycharged and the GPS does not lock. But still it seems i have always a hard time with the GPS. Is there a fix for this?


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

I know this isn't the answer you want to hear, but Samsung's GPS just flat out blows. I don't understand how they continue to struggle with such basic functionality in all of their devices. If you want instant GPS lock even when indoors get a Moto device, although they have major issues of their own (locked bootloader).


----------



## androidcrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

Well i want to update this issue, i installes gps fix from the market and after starting it it takes about 15 seconds to lock after that it stays locked. This must be a software issue because when i was on stock i did not have any issue with the gps.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think Samsung will ever get it right with GPS. These issues have plagued them since the original line of SGS1. When I had the Epic 4g, it was beyond terrible.

If you're rooted, try this with Root Explorer

Go into /data/gps
long click the config and hit open in text editor

Change the server to "supl.google.com" (NO WWW)
Change port to 7276
It may help if you change from STANDALONE to MSBASED
Save (Dont' worry Root explorer will make a backup for you with .bak at the end)
- Reboot phone, and enjoy


----------



## moondrius (Jun 23, 2011)

Gps has been working great for me. I had a lot of issues up until the ee4 build. Once on this build you have to do a factory reset. It worked great running stock with imnuts kernel as well as running gc 1.8. The first lock will take a while but once it happens gps should lock within 15 seconds or sooner as long as you are outside. It takes a minute or 2 if I am inside. I have not used any gps tools at all.


----------



## pestilent (Jun 22, 2011)

I have had a ton of GPS issues as well. For me GPS worked great on ED2 and went to hell as soon as I installed the EE4 update. I have had some luck using "GPS Test by Chartcross Limited". When I run that application it generally locks in a minute or two, as opposed to somewhere between 5 minutes and never. 
A while back I also tried modifying my gps config to use a different time server, but this did not help either. It's a huge downer because I like to use my phone to track my runs and this phone is useless for that. 
Will try samsuck 's suggestion tonight and see if it helps at all. *fingers crossed*

This really makes me miss my droid Inc... gps was perfect on that.


----------

